# storage



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I curently have 2 tanks running a 90 and 75 I just bought a 125 I am going to put all the live rock in that tank. I am going to sell the 90 but Im not ready to setup the 125 can I store the live rock from the 90 and keep it alive? how can I store it? does it need water movement?

Thanks Roger


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

When I moved my tanks, I stored my live rock in a toy chest, but live rock does need light.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

You can store it in large garbage cans with submersed power heads in a temp stable environment. All will be good. In fact you don't need light to store it. The bacteria and organisms don't care. You might have some coraline die off but a simple shop light will help prevent that.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

How long can I store it this way with no light? how much water movement do i need in say a 30 gal trash can?

Roger


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Many people cycle it this way for 6 weeks or more. Just make sure to remove the lid once in a while to exchange gases.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

what do you mean cycle it this way. 

should I put new water in with the rock I was going to use the water from the exsiting tank? 

put all new water in the new tank?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Rogergolf66 said:


> what do you mean cycle it this way.
> 
> should I put new water in with the rock I was going to use the water from the exsiting tank?
> 
> put all new water in the new tank?


When we the reef guys by live rock its not good to just put it in your tank. They will cycle the rock in trash cans. What this means is that all bad stuff and even some good will die off the rock. This inturns protects your tank from any bad stuff that the live rock might have had on it. You can use the tank water but what I would do is do water changes on the trash cans that way it keeps the ammonia and such down.


----------

